# Scrapbook type website of my brand new puppies!



## Alyssajns24 (Oct 10, 2004)

I will be updating these photos weekly! The only links that work right now are : PUPPIES ON FIRST PAGE / FIRST SMALL PUPPY PIC ON PUPPIES PAGE . All 13 puppies will have the same layout page as Brownie's.

http://www.nrkproductions.com/family/newsite/default.htm

Please keep in mind that this is a family website not professional at all. Just would like some feedback on this style of website.

Thanks,
Alyssa


----------



## Syldorian (Oct 10, 2004)

I really like the layout of your site. Don't think I've seen one like that before. Like you said, it probably wouldn't work for a professional site, but not everything needs to be aimed at professionals.      I think it's really effective at presenting what you're trying to show. I look forward to seeing it when it's fully fleshed out.


----------



## Alison (Oct 10, 2004)

I love the style of your site. Can't wait to see more of your photos.


----------

